# Got a second Dan Wesson today!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Got my Duty Black Dan Wesson 1911 Valor VBOB today - REALLY awesome gun.

I passed up an Ed Brown Kobra Karry and an Ed Brown Executive Carry to get the VBOB I really love the stainless Dan Wesson Valor I have already. I think it's my fav 1911 I have ever owned.

The thinner grips are awesome, and I found the checkering on the Valor to be a little more aggressive than the Brown checkering. And, the sights are just like I want them - nothing to change. After getting used to the Straight 8 sights on my other Valor, I prefer them to standard 3 dot sights...

I wanted something black, since both of my 1911s are stainless - and most of the ones I have prev owned have been stainless or hard chromed. This is my very first commander sized 1911 too.

My camera is broken - so, I borrowed one. Couldn't get as good of a shot as I could with my old camera - but this was the best I could do. Still has some oil on it - haven't cleaned it yet...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

And, my 1st Dan Wesson I have 










And, my mom's camera sucks. Flash is not bright enough. Best I could do:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yum!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, just got back from the range and have two of the three 1911s cleaned. Man, stainless models take much longer to clean 

I had been planning to take the fullsize Valor to the range because I wanted to shoot some JHP thru the gun. I bought some 230gr Hydrashoks. They shot great. I bought some more on the way home - gun will now stay loaded. Debating on whether or not it will be my nightstand gun... It's basically 8 rounds vs 15 rounds of a Beretta 92... Still debating....

The Brown - I had the shakes a bit in my hand the last time I took the Brown out for it's first spin at the range. So, I wanted to shoot it some more today. Put 30 rounds thru it - It shot fantastic. Dead center several times at 15 yards. Pretty good for a guy without the steadiest hands (I get slight tremors in my left hand, and they vary day to day).

Now for the new VBOB. Gun functioned 100%. Had no issues with it. Recoil of it didn't seem to be as much as what my memory told me a Springfield Champion felt like when I shot it about 10 years ago... So, recoil was not bad.

The front sight is a little shorter on the VBOB than it is on the fullsize Valor. Not sure if that is the same for all Commander size 1911s. Anyway, the slightly shorter sight made it a little harder to shoot. I either shot a tiny bit low or high if I didn't take my time aligning the sights. So, in that respect, it's a little slower for me than the govt sized Valor.

It did pretty well with double taps - and when I shot double taps 1 handed, that follow up shot was right next to the first shot. Very impressive.

I do like all three of these 1911s. My fullsize Valor is still my favorite one I've ever owned. This VBOB puts me at eleven 1911s I have previously owned... Working my way up in prices/models over the years. Despite prev having a Brown and a Springfield Custom Shop gun - that stainless Valor is a hell of a lot of money for the gun.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Your making adjustments between different sights. Sounds normal to readjust to different sights.
Sounds like a good day of shooting/reliability. 
Why does the stainless take longer to clean?
Thanks 
Pic
:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pic said:


> Your making adjustments between different sights. Sounds normal to readjust to different sights.
> Sounds like a good day of shooting/reliability.
> Why does the stainless take longer to clean?
> Thanks
> ...


Because you have to do a better job cleaning it 

I can clean a black gun faster, because you don't see all the mess


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Then you ain't done cleaning the black one. Go back and do it right! LOL :mrgreen:

You've got yourself some wonderful guns. Congrats.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, with my camera broken - and a family member's camera not working too well. I did an Ipad photo special. Best I could do


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man Shipwreck, that is a nice pistol...all three of them! I like the bobbed grip for better CC. Very nice pieces.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## hoghead32 (Sep 20, 2013)

I arrived at my fav gun store with the intention of buying the Colt Wiley Clapp...of course they were sitting next to the Dan Wessons so I did a comparison of the Valor vs. Colt and found the colt although beautiful had too much play in slide to frame fit...while the D/W was tight and smooth. I refuse to buy inferior products and then down the road find I'm not happy with it's function and performance. Spent 500 more and bought the Black Valor compact in 45...It's cleaned and ready for the range in the a/m,also ordered a Galco leather holster and may order the wood grips that fit it from the D/W sight,not a fan of the black n grey grips that came on the gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. Congrats!

Those grips are like $60 new - you can easily sell them online


----------

